# Critique my Logo?



## Taylor (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay so I did this a couple months ago, in PS CS6 (used an Xbox 360 controller because I didn't have a mouse at the time ). I don't really like how it came out at all, but then again I have textbook AvPD so I hate everything that I do or make.






My gripes about it: 
1. I couldn't get the S to look right and redid it three or four times but it still doesn't look right
2. The M looks weird, too thin, and indented too much
3. The G doesn't look right compared to the rest of the letters

So, will you guys critique the shit out of my logo? I mean really tear it a new asshole!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Feb 3, 2014)

I rather like it. It maintains the style that these logos tend to go for, but it's not too over the top and unreadable like lots of these logos tend to be. I also really dig "King of Worms," as it reminds me of the Elder Scrolls games which are amongst my all time favorite games. My only gripe, and I'd more or less call it nit picking, is the part in the "^" part of the "W" looks like it was cropped off. It's lacking a point like pretty much every other end point.


----------



## fwd0120 (Feb 3, 2014)

The only one that might bother me is #1, but that one is still ok; I'm not sure what I'd do differently.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 3, 2014)

I first read it as "King Wormy".


----------



## Taylor (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah I thought it said king wormy a first.

I for one welcome our new invertebrate overlord.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Feb 4, 2014)

It sucks dude, I can...like...totally read it and everything. I think you need more unnecessary scribbles to render it more kvlt and illegible.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Feb 4, 2014)

^ I actually quite like it, all I would do was make more of the shape that the "W" and the "S" in worms gives you. Is the logo mean to fit in a circle, a square or does it not matter? The outline kind of reminds me of the outline of a heart. It is late though and I have had lots of tea.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 4, 2014)

Leveebreaks said:


> ^ I actually quite like it, all I would do was make more of the shape that the "W" and the "S" in worms gives you. Is the logo mean to fit in a circle, a square or does it not matter? The outline kind of reminds me of the outline of a heart. It is late though and I have had lots of tea.



All I really wanted to do was make it somewhat symmetrical on both sides, I don't really need it to "fit" in anything.




Señor Voorhees said:


> I rather like it. It maintains the style that these logos tend to go for, but it's not too over the top and unreadable like lots of these logos tend to be. I also really dig "King of Worms," as it reminds me of the Elder Scrolls games which are amongst my all time favorite games. My only gripe, and I'd more or less call it nit picking, is the part in the "^" part of the "W" looks like it was cropped off. It's lacking a point like pretty much every other end point.



Ah yes! Mannimarco the King of Worms! Not really my inspiration for the name, even though I've got 500+ hours into Oblivion. And I can see what you're saying about the W's point, and I agree. I'll fix it tomorrow!


Edit: Did some editing: Fixed the W.


----------

